# stock 06 750 wheelies?



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

How do you guys get your quads doing wheelies? Will a bone stock 750 do wheelies from idle to wot,or do you need to put her in low gear? Do you need to install a dynatech module? I'm not looking to ride wheelies all the time,but would be cool to wheelie once and a while.My quad is pretty much all stock with carb rebuilt,new stock spec plugs,3" intake snorkle - need to step up pilot jets to # 40"s,and ITP 14" rims with 26" Kenda Bounty Hunter tires.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

I have no problem standing it on it's a$$ in hi or low the only mods I've done are in my sig.


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

It should be able to pull em up with no problem


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Start in low and sit toward the back.stab throttle and try not to dirty your shorts. If you can't wheelie in low, someone put Kawi stickers on a Honda....


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

*wheelies*

No doubt this quad has alot of balls, but I'm pretty sure it"s got more balls in her - just gotta find and UNLEASH THE POWER !Right now with the 2" snorkles, I gotta apply duct tape over about half the opening,to keep good throttle response - I know I gotta step up the pilots. With the 2" snorks, I have too much air on Idle,but have good power all the way after to wot. I'm glad I went with an IRS quad. These quads are like sport quad power,but with 4x4 fun. No doubt this quad pulls away from the Polaris' .....


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

Roboquad said:


> Start in low and sit toward the back.stab throttle and try not to dirty your shorts. If you can't wheelie in low, someone put Kawi stickers on a Honda....


There's no need to sit on the back lol I can lean over the front handle bars and it will still get up in high. Can't keep It down when you drop the hammer lol


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Well I have to put a little english on mine to wheelie but when she hooks up...up she goes. Here's a slow-mo vid of me on mine but I'm at 5400 feet and that's a 20..something percent loss of power already. Thank G for my Dynatek...lol


----------



## JAE500 (Sep 1, 2010)

jrfonte said:


> There's no need to sit on the back lol I can lean over the front handle bars and it will still get up in high. Can't keep It down when you drop the hammer lol


 :agreed: I don't have any problem lifting the front end in high or low and mine is still pretty much stock with 31's.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

nmkawierider said:


> Well I have to put a little english on mine to wheelie but when she hooks up...up she goes


the only english i give mine is when i have to push it off its rear bumper after a few cold ones and a heavy thumb:friday::shocked:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

byrd said:


> the only english i give mine is when i have to push it off its rear bumper after a few cold ones and a heavy thumb:friday::shocked:


Yeah but you live at sea level...and got better...cold-ones....lol


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

nmkawierider said:


> Yeah but you live at sea level...and got better...cold-ones....lol


hey im 30' above sea level :bigok: lol


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

Anyone ever had one actually flip over backwards on them? Seems like they've got enough torque to do it if you don't watch what your doing.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

dman66 said:


> I know I gotta step up the pilots. With the 2" snorks, I have too much air on Idle,but have good power all the way after to wot. .....


I would adjust air/fuel screw the pilots hardly ever have to be changed is usually the mains, needle, and air/fuel screw.

My built 801 with dual 2" snorks was still running the stock pilots and it had absolutely no problems in the jetting.


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

jrfonte said:


> Anyone ever had one actually flip over backwards on them? Seems like they've got enough torque to do it if you don't watch what your doing.


 I have never had this happen (knock on wood ) Im sure it could though , I cant count the number of times I have wheelied it just to have it sitting on its back rack in the vertical postion , Step off it , push forward on the handle bars and hit the throttle and cat walk it away , weeeeeeeeeeee.

Oh ya , from day one I have been able to wheelie it,low gear,high gear , from stock to what I have now,front end always lifts up , no problem , and I aint no little boy , lol , 6 ft 1 , 280 lbs !!


----------



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

My 750's stock and i can be rolling 10 to 15 mph and punch it and she'll stand right up


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

*wheelies*

Sounds like I have to do some more checking and wrenching, but I know I'm pretty close to being tuned up.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

completely stock 07 the day I brought her home

http://www.myspace.com/video/mudinmyblood/brute-wheelie/6482087


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

My son can wheelie the crap out of either Brute in high or low. I can get them up in low pretty easy but I can't seem to keep the front end up very well.


----------



## BumpStix (Apr 1, 2011)

mine wont pull the front tires even if someone is sitting on the back racks.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Your clutching has to be way off then....


----------



## BumpStix (Apr 1, 2011)

idk what it is. i think jetting.. but idk. im new to all this.......i have 

dynatek box,HMF, MIMB snorkels, crushed 29.5in laws, maroon pri, red sec.... i think it should pull um up easy


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah with all that it should. Especially in low.


----------



## BumpStix (Apr 1, 2011)

it wont in low or high.. could it be jetts? since i have all that and stock jets?

and sorry for the hijack..


----------



## Loaded (Jan 21, 2011)

I could wheelie mine bone stock, no sitting back on it either, and I'm 230lbs


----------



## BumpStix (Apr 1, 2011)

well idk whats wrong with mine


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

BumpStix said:


> it wont in low or high.. could it be jetts? since i have all that and stock jets?
> 
> and sorry for the hijack..


Yes. Thats exactly what could be wrong, and most likely is.


----------



## BumpStix (Apr 1, 2011)

^thanks. now i gotta figure out how to jet it


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

BumpStix said:


> ^thanks. now i gotta figure out how to jet it


We can help with that...especialy Bootlegger...he's done it all... :bigok:


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

*wheelies*

Ok so today I installed #40 pilots,and adjusted the A/F screw in and out to a resting point of 2 turns out. Have good idle now. My issue now is at 1/8 to 1/4 throttle,have a massive bog - this is with stock exhaust,K&N filter,and 2" snorks.I believe I need to raise the needles as soon as I can get more washers.Am I on the right track? My jets are Moose 152f/158r.This is the only area for bogging at 1/8 to 1/4.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

dman66 said:


> Ok so today I installed #40 pilots,and adjusted the A/F screw in and out to a resting point of 2 turns out. Have good idle now. My issue now is at 1/8 to 1/4 throttle,have a massive bog - this is with stock exhaust,K&N filter,and 2" snorks.I believe I need to raise the needles as soon as I can get more washers.Am I on the right track? My jets are Moose 152f/158r.This is the only area for bogging at 1/8 to 1/4.


Usualy..and I say that because its not all the time...but that spot in the throttle is where it transitions onto the main jet and its most often the leanest spot for any carbed 750 because the pilots are maxed or maxing out and the main is just starting to flow. Think of it as an overlap of systems...the slow and the main circuts. A Brute with a CDI and the floats set in the center or to the lower end of the range feels it more then one with the floats set to the high end. This iss why we sometimes put #40 pilots in, so the pilot circut stays richer longer to help with that leaning overlap problem. Then we rais the needles to take care of the leaning a CDI makes it from there up. Now its also true that raising the needle will allow the main jet to start just a little sooner which also helps in that lean-zone.

The thing that concerns me is that once before I ran into one that was snorkled with the 2" and adding the #40 pilots actualy made it so rich, that when the main started it bogged bad in that zone from being rich...not lean. So I guess I have to ask....is it worse with the # 40s or better? If its worse and its not poping slightly through the exhaust...kinda a flutter, its probably the rich-problem. Try the shims bit you may want to consider a 3" snorkle and a rejet.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

mine from stock to now has lifted the front no problems


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

*wheelies*

Just to clear up, I'm working on a 05 750. I do know that the pilot needed to be changed due to backfiring out the muffler and popping out of the carbs with the #38's. With the # 40"s,the popping and backfiring is gone at idle. Now when I go from 0 - 1/8 throttle all seems well, go from 1/8 to 1/4 or a little more than 1/4 - I have to cover the 2" intake snorkle about 1/2 to 3/4 to get the engine to transition smooth. You guys have more experiance with the brutes than I do, but it does sound like too much air to me.I work on oil burners alot,and they can be a bit-h to set up sometimes,but it's the same air / fuel principles. I do appreciate all the help from you guys!!!!! These things are addicting and frustrating. I'll never give it up!!!! Just a little note, each time I pulled/replaced plugs,they all came out burning rich - dry soot plugs?? As far as shims on needles,how many to install = 2 to 3, 1mm shims?


----------



## carms_2 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Carbs*

You Definaltey have a lean condition on the needles. Two shims should get you set up pretty well. Do you have an aftermarket exhaust on the bike?


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

*wheelies*

No there is only stock header and muffler. The only aftermarket stuff is the k&n filter and the snorks.Now also have #40 pilots,and idle is good now. Just have to try shimming the needles for 1/8 to 1/4 throttle to have alot less stumble.


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

mine is doing the same could it be the fuel pump?


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

redrumredrum89 ,This is an old post,but check my signature out for my updates - My 750 runs great now.Yes the fuel pump can cause havoc on the system.I installed a Mr. Gasket 42s electronic fuel pump,and things are great - nothing special to install - turned out the old vaccum pump was good anyway. The biggest thing on this site and the three other sites i'm on,is that alot of guys ask about if they need to rejet or what the problem could be,but they don't list what bike they have,year of bike,jets currently in the carbs,and what mods they have.


----------



## Scootin_Brutin (Aug 15, 2012)

if u really wanna make her stand up do a clutch kit...... but however with the low oil capacity dont ride them for a long time cause it wont pump oil standing up my buddy burnt his up doin that


----------



## MinnKawi (Jun 8, 2010)

You're trying on pavement, right? No chance either of mine get enough grip to wheelie on anything other than pavement. Maybe you guys with big lugs can do it? Both of mine (2008/2010) will filp themselves over if allowed. Stock.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

This is an old post guys,but I can now wheelie only in low gear without pulling back on the bars - stab the throttle to around mid - 3/4 position and up she goes.In high gear,if I stab the throttle,the front tires only get off the ground about 3" - could be my ITP wheels and tires,could be my clutch,jetting seems good.I'm happy with the way it runs now.All mods are in my sig......


----------

